
Amoeba Operatating System (2002) - traverseda
http://fsd-amoeba.sourceforge.net/
======
traverseda
Apparently this was the operating system python was originally developed for:
[https://docs.python.org/3/faq/general.html#why-was-python-
cr...](https://docs.python.org/3/faq/general.html#why-was-python-created-in-
the-first-place)

